# Delivers in North America today (march 1)?



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

Did anyone take delivery today? (March 1)?
My son was trying to (in LA) take delivery of a used Model S (from Tesla, bought off their site). 
After a bit of fiddling yesterday with financing, that was cleared, but apparently *they couldn't generate contracts* today. At all. For the entire day.
Sounds like kind of a faux pas. IN any event he couldn't take delivery and had to come back at the end of the day with no car. (although they were apologetic about it and let him inspect the vehicle etc. which was otherwise ready for delivery).

First I'd heard of car company unable to actually write contracts for cars...

(More info: it was the contract-generation tool that was broken all day. So people who had contracts for delivery that had already been generated, were taking delivery (in the same location). Its just contracts couldn't be generated for people whose process completed over the weekend (like my son).

Still pretty bad customer experience...


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Doing anything on a Leap Day isn't a great idea.

What's worse than the customer experience is the associate experience. I'm sure that the folks were hearing a lot of people complaining about something that the associates had no control over what so ever.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

this was the day after the Leap Day...


----------

